# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Is this Asbestos Tilux?

## Jjled

Hi Everyone, 
I am new to the renovate forums and i have already learnt so much! I am redoing my bathroom from my 1930's apartment but i think that it may have asbestos tilux as a shower splash back. I have been doing some research and it does look like it might be. What do people think? I'm pretty sure that this is the original shower (def pre 1980's).
Many Thanks,
Jess

----------


## Bloss

Yep - no doubt. But looks like it's simply screwed on so should eb able to be removed with no breaks etc. As always read the stickies and use correct gear and procedures for removal and disposal.

----------


## Jjled

Thanks so much for that. I have read up the stickies and have looked up the EPA website for dumping it. Am off to get asbestos removal gear and will do it myself. At least then I can I will know it has been done correctly!
Many thanks!

----------


## burrowaree

It will possibly contain about 3 to 5 % asbestos, it *may* need to be broken off at the base if the flooring system was laid after it was installed, unless you can remove the tiles? or grout around the base of it. Follow removal guidlines - Keep it wet when removing or working on or around it, I use cheap spray on canola oil or WD40 type of penetrating oil on exposed edges when working on it to capture any dust made.

----------

